

Can e-commerce be reinvented? $1.9M in sales says yes - _nicknaso
http://intraxio.com

======
allanmacgregor
And you expect to be taken seriously with a landing page like that?

~~~
intraxio
Join up with us and help us build a new one. We're not in web design.

